# Die Strikeforce Die



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't follow SF? We need one unified company for the major league fighters. I want Brock vs. Fedor. I want Nick Diaz back. I don't want to have to guess who's the best fighter I want to know. How can we ever know who's the best when everyone is split up? You're probably asking why I didn't title this die ufc die and that's because they were here first and honestly it's because I'm a UFC fan. You don't see companies coming in starting a new football league(successfully)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I like Strikeforce, there not shady like EliteXC. There obv not as big as UFC but losing Fedor, Mousasi, Hendo, and Diaz to UFC will ruin MMA in so many ways.

I like the UFC but I am not a UFC fan, I am a MMA fan.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I enjoy all mma. Some of my favorite fights were old Pride fights but I can't keep track of both companies. I'm having a hard enough time keeping up with ufc since I moved to college. And you have to admit seeing some of those mixed matches such as fedor against Lesner or Mir would be exciting and I miss Nick in the UFC


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with SF, admit UFC is the No.1 flagship of MMA but having more than one company:

Lets us see more events
Lets us see more fighters
Helps develop the sport via having more professional grounds for fighters to make there name
Lets us continue to follow entertaining fighters who dont quite make it in the UFC or can no longer compete at that level
Is just all round better for the sport

Its just a shame they can't learn to live together, I do agree since they dont work together to co-host events that the top fighters should sign for the UFC if they want to prove they are the best.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> I enjoy all mma. Some of my favorite fights were old Pride fights but I can't keep track of both companies. I'm having a hard enough time keeping up with ufc since I moved to college. And you have to admit seeing some of those mixed matches such as fedor against Lesner or Mir would be exciting and I miss Nick in the UFC


Nick diaz is getting six figure pay days, in the ufc he will make like 30-50k a fight. The Diaz bros are all about the money, not the sport. I bet Nate is pissed about the undercard he just got announced to lol.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes! either work together to give the fans fights they want to see or let SF be the minor league.... Problem is Dana would prefer to let them die over working with them and SF would die if it became a minor league because minor leagues don't sell PPV


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> Yes! either work together to give the fans fights they want to see or let SF be the minor league.... Problem is Dana would prefer to let them die over working with them and SF would die if it became a minor league because minor leagues don't sell PPV


SF doesn't have PPV either it has a major tv deal.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

for the record the Rogers vs Fedor SF card last year was one of the best MMA events of the year, right up there imo with UFC 98 and 107


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> for the record the Rogers vs Fedor SF card last year was one of the best MMA events of the year, right up there imo with UFC 98 and 107


Agreed. Gegard TKO and Fedor KO, how can you go wrong?


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Intermission said:


> SF doesn't have PPV either it has a major tv deal.


lol shows how little I know about SF. I'm going to have to catch up on it. I honestly haven't caught one event.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would love to see that the UFC and SF work together. They can keep there brand and everthing else. Actually lets put every organization in a partnership Dream, SF, UFC and Sengoku :thumbsup:

Can you imagine how great the Dynamite event would look like!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, go watch some SF and come back and see if you hate it so much afterward. They have put together some great shows and a little competition is nice for the UFC. I think it makes the pay of fighters in both companies go up when there is competition. :thumbsup: And that is always a good thing.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Co-promotion. Its the way of the future. If Strikeforce is here to stay, UFC needs to get with the program. Dream, UFC, and Strikeforce all with the abilty to put on fights together? Oh you know it


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing one "brand", like the UFC is clearly the NBA of mma. And then oversea's you can have international leagues to either go get a extra pay check, or if you're not good enough. These competing USA brands aren't good for the sport imo, all they do is breed animosity. Can you imagine someone trying to start a new NBA, or MLB brand, it just wouldn't make sense.

The UFC has it right, UFC for the allstars and top level fighters, and the WEC as the developmental level. I guess it's gonna take Strikeforce folding before it might make those people smarten up and save there money for a time share business or something.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

UFC is already slowly killing SF. Making them pay a pretty penny for guys who arent big draws. They better have deep pockets because CBS is gonna drop them after 1 or 2 more tries unless they bring in 10mil plus bare min. Watch how quick execs lose interest when primetime numbers keep staying lower then usual for such events, regardless of the BS demographic arguement made, its bad business to lose millions of viewers in a primetime spot on saturday night. Other networks are not threatened by MMA yet so they dont do anything special but they could if they felt that way.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure what TV sports channels you have over in the US, but what MMA needs here in the UK to spread to the masses is to be on Sky Sports.

its on ESPN here, but ESPN is not part of any major TV package, its something we have to pay for separately jsut for the one single channel, so I bet few people have it, also Football (soccer) is the number one sport here without question and Sky Sports has the best Football coverage, so most sports fans over here would just pay for Sky Sports and get some other free sports channels in a package with Sky Sports and just not be bothered with ESPN.

In fact I'm willing to bet only hardcore MMA fans over here have ESPN because there is really no other reason to have it if you have Sky Sports


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

diversity keeps the sport interesting imo

even though fighters may be in different brands they always have the choice to switch

if they are doing good in one brand, then they should stay there

im a MMA fan not a UFC fan


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> diversity keeps the sport interesting imo
> 
> even though fighters may be in different brands they always have the choice to switch
> 
> ...


Come on man you can't really mean that. Im sure guys like Fedor and Mousasi will always do good in Strikeforce, but I would love to see them make the switch to the UFC. Not because the UFC is the best organization (which it is) but because it provides the most compelling match ups for them.

Im an MMA fan too man but if co-promotion isn't an option, I honestly wouldn't mind seeing Strikeforce fizzle out and the UFC taking up its fighters (even though they'd still find a way to not sign Fedor)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not interested in 1 MMA promoiton in the least.

I would like to see a lot more co-promotion going on, letting us pit two champions of different promotions fight to see who is the best. Having all fighters in 1 promotion causes many issues, such as:

1. Not enough money to pay all the fighters.

2. Not enough events to showcase all the fighters.

3. No price competition, thus resulting in the UFC being able to price their PPV for whatever they wish with not much worry, as they are the only MMA promotion.

4. Not having a place for good, but not great fighters to fight.

Having 2-3 major shows is best for the sport of MMA. I'd like to see some more co-promotion, which allows us to see some of these great fights, but definitely not one giant organization.


----------



## dillweed (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tarded...*

Wow!! Can we say bonehead?!!! How many of the TOP UFC fighters got their start, recognition and props from OTHER leagues first? How pathetic to just want Wal-Mart one top shopping mma... Diversity breeds evolution! Please people, do some research so you have some validity and relevancy to your words and therefore do not make an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

nathan.keith said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't follow SF? We need one unified company for the major league fighters. I want Brock vs. Fedor. I want Nick Diaz back. I don't want to have to guess who's the best fighter I want to know. How can we ever know who's the best when everyone is split up? You're probably asking why I didn't title this die ufc die and that's because they were here first and honestly it's because I'm a UFC fan. You don't see companies coming in starting a new football league(successfully)


Competition is good for business. Keeps them on their toes. Also, there are other places to play football than the NFL... college football is very popular for example. And of course let's not forget that the UFC simply can't put on enough shows to be the ONLY org. There's way too much talent out there and we'd see fighters being sidelined for ridiculous periods just because they have to wait their turn to fight again.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Competition is good for business. Keeps them on their toes. Also, there are other places to play football than the NFL... college football is very popular for example. And of course let's not forget that the UFC simply can't put on enough shows to be the ONLY org. There's way too much talent out there and we'd see fighters being sidelined for ridiculous periods just because they have to wait their turn to fight again.


 im glad you brought up college.... why not right. College isnt in competition with the NFL tho, its a feeder system. Why cant MMA have that and even in the future have MMA in colleges just like wrestling :confused02: we can dream as that is obviously far away but we could still have a minor league type system that works with the UFC sending fighters back and forth as they move up or get religated somewhat like soccer.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

This is mmaforum not ufcforum

Sort yourselves out lads


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

mickkelly12 said:


> This is mmaforum not ufcforum
> 
> Sort yourselves out lads


 there were once a couple major hockey leagues, football leagues and baseball leagues in America. Over time they all consolidated into one or the smaller ones died off and the fans saw more exciting games and the owners and eventually the players made more $ then they could dream of.

Indeed its an MMA forum and i feel many MMA fans wouldnt mind seeing one major force in MMA providing all the top fighters in top quality fights so why not talk about it.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The Strikeforce show seems to be a little cheesy. For instance when Fedor was gonna fight they had a pre-fight clip with him sitting in a giant red royal chair made for the king, lol. Felt bad for Fedor, very amusing. The firworks and smoke are as bad as the super early UFC's. And in Miami, strikeforce had a theme: everyone wearing printed beach sunglasses, plus the side shows the commentating, building up crap fighters and piss poor matchups. I think they could do much better.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

dillweed said:


> Wow!! Can we say bonehead?!!! How many of the TOP UFC fighters got their start, recognition and props from OTHER leagues first? How pathetic to just want Wal-Mart one top shopping mma... Diversity breeds evolution! Please people, do some research so you have some validity and relevancy to your words and therefore do not make an idiot out of yourself.


Why did you name yourself after a seasoning?

Back on topic, I'm surprised no one has mentioned that Strikeforce _has_ been around longer than the UFC, but they haven't grown nearly as fast as the UFC as of recent. Strikeforce was introduced as a kickboxing promotion back in 1985. The UFC wasn't introduced until the early 90's.

However, I still enjoy watching the UFC more than any other promotion.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Why did you name yourself after a seasoning?
> 
> Back on topic, I'm surprised no one has mentioned that Strikeforce _has_ been around longer than the UFC, but they haven't grown nearly as fast as the UFC as of recent. Strikeforce was introduced as a kickboxing promotion back in 1985. The UFC wasn't introduced until the early 90's.
> 
> However, I still enjoy watching the UFC more than any other promotion.


When comparing Strikeforce to the UFC, I think Strikeforce's kickboxing past is somewhat irrelevant. Coupled with that I'm assuming the fact that most people don't know much about Strikeforce is why its history is never really mentioned. But the Strikeforce of new (the one it became in '06) is essentially an emulation of the UFC. It's my opinion that Coker attempted to build his company after the success the UFC has had with their organization -- not necessarily a bad idea. But yeah, the UFC has been doing MMA for far longer, and not just that, but doing it successfully. So to use Strikforce's age as any sort of discussion material, to compare their MMA program to the UFCs, it's accurate to view the UFC as the more veteran of the two companies -- in my opinion.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Fedor vs Lesnar would be cool, but the competition between the brands is healthy.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Having only one league is just plain boring in my opinion. Imagine if you lose all your fights and you don't have anywhere else to go because there's only one league. I know it's the same with every American sport, but having only one league is deadly for the growth of a sport (as seen in many of these sports such as basketball and baseball). They only really exist in the USA and I'm sure they make a lot of money, but the growth has stopped. It's best for the sport of MMA to not become one of these one league based sports.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

The whole idea of no strikeforce is a stupid idea. It has been said already so i wont go on too much about this but without a small amount of competition the ufc could ruin the careers of many not top competitors but decent fighters. We know that the ufc couldn't have such a large amount of fighters in there organisations so many decent fighters would be forced to fight in tiny organisations not making much money at all for little or no recognition to build a fan base etc. Also with Dana White being as volatile as he is he would probably wind up being the downfall of a many good fighters who he could have a personal dislike for. 

So to sum up the reasons why this would be a terrible idea on the whole you would have to take into consideration, lower wages for fighters, less fighters raising through the ranks to make an impression, loss of popularity for MMA as a sport and more people referring to MMA as the UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I enjoy watching Strikeforce. I would not be opposed to having all of the best in the UFC though. The UFC has better commentating (usually), more top fighters (not arguing this point in this thread), a way better production value, and Bruce Buffer! 

But as it stands right now, I don't mind having Strikeforce around at all. I like the fighters they have a lot and they do have some very interesting matchups available. The only thing I don't like about Strikeforce is this stupid Showtime deal. Other than that they are good to have around in my opinion.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> .... Imagine if you lose all your fights and you don't have anywhere else to go because there's only one league...


I'm not saying do away with minor leagues. The UFC needs a feeder league but if you lose all your fights you don't get the big money, that makes sence.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> I'm not saying do away with minor leagues. The UFC needs a feeder league but if you lose all your fights you don't get the big money, that makes sence.


I think that Strikeforce is better than the minor leagues. They have aquired a good crop of talent. Also, they are just the two big American promotions. If someone left the UFC, they could go to Dream, Sengoku, Bellator, and the other international MMA promotions.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that Strikeforce is better than the minor leagues.


Exactly! That's why I hate them. It sucks they have the money to compete with the ufc rather than picking up the second rate fighters and working as a feeder league. I think the UFC should be like the NFL NBA NHL etc. I love the idea of minor leagues and I'd love to see mma become a college sport.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> Exactly! That's why I hate them. It sucks they have the money to compete with the ufc rather than picking up the second rate fighters and working as a feeder league. I think the UFC should be like the NFL NBA NHL etc. I love the idea of minor leagues and I'd love to see mma become a college sport.


They do not even have close to the money the UFC has, Strikeforce does not even have PPV events.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> They do not even have close to the money the UFC has, Strikeforce does not even have PPV events.


They don't have the same money, but they have shown they have enough to compete. They spend most of their money on fighters from what it looks like. But the UFC's production value is much higher. They definitely do not have the same bank though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> They don't have the same money, but they have shown they have enough to compete. They spend most of their money on fighters from what it looks like. But the UFC's production value is much higher. They definitely do not have the same bank though.


If they had just a bit more money then they would afford better damn marketing. When Fedor vs Rogers was coming up I swear I did not see even 1 commercial. How do you not hype a fight like that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> If they had just a bit more money then they would afford better damn marketing. When Fedor vs Rogers was coming up I swear I did not see even 1 commercial. How do you not hype a fight like that?


I do believe that the UFC owns Fedor's highlights from Pride and Affliction so they probably didn't have anything for him.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I do believe that the UFC owns Fedor's highlights from Pride and Affliction so they probably didn't have anything for him.


Sorry but that's a bad excuse to not hype a huge fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Sorry but that's a bad excuse to not hype a huge fight.


I know but I think that could have had a lot to do with it. I do agree that there are other ways of hyping the fight than just footage of them fighting.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

The UFC operates like WWE rather than, say, in soccer La Liga, English premiership or WBO for boxing and various other organisations.
I think that once (if) MMA becomes a household name, a proper staple for sports, fighters will have more power and all this crap with fighters not being able to fight each other should smooth over.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

ok ok keep your damn SF! just stop neg reping me over it. I should've known better than to start this argument in the SF section.


----------

